# Non Response from Florida Driftwood



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I've heard many people who had bad experiences with them, personally I wouldn't want to order from them from the stories that i've heard.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

I ordered from them. It was cool. I have all of my items, some were shipped at different times....the weird thing is the wood came last?  

I would order wood again. I also picked up a Dupla reactor which I love. Only downside it runs in the tank but its rather small.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

You can contact me via PM about them if you'd like, Steve.

I understand the innocence of this thread, but we will keep an eye on it. 

Mike


----------



## mad921 (Apr 11, 2006)

I ordered from them because it was the only place I could find Marsilea minuta. Honestly they weren't really that bad. Granted, my order shipped 9 days later than their policy stated it would, but when it did come I received very nice plants and their packaging was the best I've seen. I think it's all hit or miss with these larger vendors and experiences seem to run the gamut.

Also, I found that calling them is best. I emailed and didn't get a response either but they seem to be pretty good about answering the phone.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

*Order filled!*

Well! Since my my emails went unanswered for a few days, and because the vendor website clearly showed the order as "pending" for a few days after it should have shipped, I emailed a request to cancel the order. And wadda ya know? I got a response today saying it has already been shipped! 1-2 days later than their posted shipping dates, but shipped all the same.

Them's the facts. Now I guess I'll just happily wait for the plants.


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

I have not ordered from Floridadriftwood.com in 5 years maybe longer but the order was processed the same day. I received my order in less than 4 business days. I still have a nice piece of Driftwood they sent at a real good price.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

PM me as well for feedback.


----------

